# coral question



## coral frager (Oct 17, 2011)

I have a 20 gallon fish tank and 2 25 watt t8 bulbs. would any of you know if the following corals would live under this light finger corals, xenia coral, colt corals, Carnation Corals, cabbage corals and toadstool corals.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

They definitely will live but better to run 2-4 t5ho for optimal colour....


----------



## monocus (Sep 27, 2010)

the light is no problem for softies,but your carnation will never survive in such a small tank.you would have to pollute the water to feed it.feeding rotifers daily with live phytoplankton that the rotifers will also eat would help


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

monocus said:


> the light is no problem for softies,but your carnation will never survive in such a small tank.you would have to pollute the water to feed it.feeding rotifers daily with live phytoplankton that the rotifers will also eat would help


Agreed, the carnation needs copious amounts of food daily. They are best left to the experienced aquarists. The rest will do fine, but like said aboive 2x t5ho would be better for the future


----------

